# Coffee Team New castle



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Morning everyone. Was thinking of ordering some Ethiopian Yirgacheffe beans from Coffee Team roasters in Newcastle. Has anyone tried them before?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Unless you are affiliated with them, I cannot see why you would want any inky! they are near me. they just sell a couple of brands of gear. they are not known for their roasting in the area. It does not say they roast their own beans, just that they are roasted. mega expensive @ £12.50 for 500 gems when Coffee Compass who are specialists are £8.50 on average. Buy some and share your findings but despite the fact I could save the postage as they are 4 miles away, I will not be joining you!


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for your response, I'm not affiliated!! Their website says they are hand roasters. It's a long story why I am thinking of trying them, but I am addicted to Ethiopian Yirgacheffe, but my local roasters Coffee Plant are out of stock for the next month due to their supplier issues. I'm looking for a slightly darker roast of this bean, as I prefer more toffee/creamy favours, the lighter roast is too fruity for my taste buds. Coffee Team roast is described thus, plus they give free postage.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@ £12.50 for 500 gms you are most certainly paying for postage! I rang them, they do roast their own stuff so thats something! I would give Richard at coffee compass a ring. their stock changes all the time and they are really top notch (not that other roasters are not!) at what they do. they also willingly, roast a bean to how you like it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/africa/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-500g.html

ask him how it would fare, roasted darker


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you for that! Beyond the call of duty! Actually the reason I chose them is because they describe their Yirgacheffe as exactly how I like it so I don't think I need to meddle too much. I'll give them a ring later.

"Wonderful buttery rich mouthfeel, warming with hints of caramel. In the cup, the espresso yields generous amounts of muscavado sugar and toffee sweetness with gentle overtones of soft baking spices.This is a hidden treasure, an absolute gem."


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

inkydog said:


> Thank you for that! Beyond the call of duty! Actually the reason I chose them is because they describe their Yirgacheffe as exactly how I like it so I don't think I need to meddle too much. I'll give them a ring later.
> 
> "Wonderful buttery rich mouthfeel, warming with hints of caramel. In the cup, the espresso yields generous amounts of muscavado sugar and toffee sweetness with gentle overtones of soft baking spices.This is a hidden treasure, an absolute gem."


There are lots of coffee that will give you those flavours you crave , if you are not a fan of fruit then perhaps widen the search from Yirgacheffe to just lots of origins and coffees that meet your basic tasting notes.. most things roasted past a certain level will give you dark sugar and toffee. Doing this will as least ipen up the range of places you can buy from

Yirg's roasted up to medium will display the fruit forward blueberries, strawberries etc , its what they are known for , its the distinctive taste part of their varietal


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks very much for your suggestions, Mrboots. I have tried lots of beans, several Rave varieties, every single one that Coffee plant does (about 9 single origin), plus blends, and recently Foundry. I buy new coffee everywhere I go, but I like Yirgacheffe best. I like the lightness and some fruitiness, but the roast that Coffee Plant, and Monmouth do with slightly more sweet toffee and caramel flavour, suits my tastebuds perfectly. I should add that I always have it with milk. Monmouth is really pricey, so I was trying to find somewhere else as a temporary stop gap, until it comes back into stock at Coffee Plant (£7.50/ 500g)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

inkydog said:


> "Wonderful buttery rich mouthfeel, warming with hints of caramel. In the cup, the espresso yields generous amounts of muscavado sugar and toffee sweetness with gentle overtones of soft baking spices.This is a hidden treasure, an absolute gem."[/font][/color]


Sounds more like a Costa Rican coffee to me


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not an expert but reading a lot of Yirgacheffe suppliers' info, the families that produce coffee do so on very small estates, so there is a lot of variety within the area. That's what makes it so interesting but also vulnerable to supply issues. The Monmouth coffee Yirgacheffe is superb. I've tried Costa Rican but find it a bit dull.


----------

